# Verbotene Telefonwerbung



## technofreak (15 Juni 2007)

heute im ARD-Morgenmagazin 
http://www.daserste.de/moma/servicebeitrag_dyn~uid,fw5ww2aqta1s7ufm~cm.asp


> Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) hat Anrufe bei privaten Verbrauchern zu Werbezwecken verboten, (seit 2004 !) wenn keine ausdrückliche Einwilligung vorliegt.


Wie bekannt scheren sich die Call-center einen feuchten Kehricht um höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung


----------



## Adele (19 September 2007)

*AW: Verbotene Telefonwerbung*

Und auch hier tun sich die Deutsche Telekom und ihre angeblichen Vertragspartner hervor. Angesehen davon, dass wir ständig irgendwelche großformatigen Werbeflyer im Briefkasten haben vergeht kaum eine Woche, in der nicht irgendein Call-Center-Mitarbeiter dieses Anbieters und zu einem supertollen Tarifangebot beschwafeln will.


----------



## Immo (20 September 2007)

*AW: Verbotene Telefonwerbung*

Gegen Tele2 sind die Waisenknaben, die machen  trotz Abmahnungen und  Bußgelder ungerührt weiter.


----------



## Jürgen (20 September 2007)

*AW: Verbotene Telefonwerbung*



Adele schrieb:


> Und auch hier tun sich die Deutsche Telekom und ihre angeblichen Vertragspartner hervor.


Kommt bei mir auch als Telekom mit unterdrückter Rufnummer rein.
Obwohl ich schon eine Festnetzflat bei denen hab,wollen sie mir ein Gesamtpaket aufschwatzen.
Wie ist das jetzt .Kann ich mich dagegen wehren,weil ich ja mit denen schon in Geschäftsbeziehung stehe(Festnetzflat)?
Gruß


----------



## katzenjens (20 September 2007)

*AW: Verbotene Telefonwerbung*

Hallo,

wir hatten bis vor kurzen täglichen Telekom-Terror, manchmal mehrfach am Tag. Zuerst hatten wir freundlich um Entfernung aus der Datenbank gebeten. Als das nicht fruchtete hatten wir uns über die Telekom-Homepage eingeloggt (Account kann jeder Telekom-Kunde erstellen) und dort das Kontaktformular benutzt. Dort haben wir mit freundlichen aber deutlichen Worten auf die Tatsache des Telekom-Terrors hingewiesen. Zeitgleich gab es auch ein Problem bei einer Tarifumstellung. Ca. eine Woche später bekamen wir einen Anruf, wo sich für alles entschuldigt wurde, zusätzlich bekamen wir eine Gutschrift auf unser Telekomkonto. Seitdem ist Ruhe, zumindest von der Telekom.

Es ist also mühsam, aber es ist möglich.

Gegen die Drücker von anderen Firmen kann man leider nicht so einfach ankommen. Anrufe ohne Nummer werden bei uns grundsätzlich erst einmal als unfreundlicher Akt angesehen. Dementsprechend sind wir dann vorbereitet :ritter:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Jürgen (20 September 2007)

*AW: Verbotene Telefonwerbung*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Anrufe ohne Nummer werden bei uns grundsätzlich erst einmal als unfreundlicher Akt angesehen. Dementsprechend sind wir dann vorbereitet :ritter:.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Jens


Hi
Anrufe ohne Nummer bekomme ich auch aus einem Handy aus der Verwandtschaft. Handy Nr. 0170 xxxxxxxx
Liegt das am Handy oder Provider? Alle anderen Handynummern erscheinen auf dem Display.
Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2007)

*AW: Verbotene Telefonwerbung*



Jürgen schrieb:


> Hi
> Anrufe ohne Nummer bekomme ich auch aus einem Handy aus der Verwandtschaft. Handy Nr. 0170 xxxxxxxx
> Liegt das am Handy oder Provider? Alle anderen Handynummern erscheinen auf dem Display.
> Gruß



Am Verwanden. Einfach Nummernunterdrückung ausschalten oder *31# vor die Rufnummer setzen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## dvill (23 November 2007)

*AW: Verbotene Telefonwerbung*



Immo schrieb:


> Gegen Tele2 sind die Waisenknaben, die machen  trotz Abmahnungen und  Bußgelder ungerührt weiter.


Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Regina Müller (11 November 2011)

Staatsanwaltschaft 2.0
Impressum
C[xxx] R[xxx]
A[xxx] L[xxx] 

3[xxx] Bad H[xxx]
[xxx]@gmx.de

C[xxx] R[xxx] wird in vielen Foren als Abzocker und Betrüger genannt. Seine Masche ist es Firmen denen er Geld schuldet in verschieden Foren als Betrüger und Lügner hin zu stellen damit Sie geschäftlich Schwierigkeiten erleiden. Danach kommt ein Anruf mit Zahlung von bestimmten Geldsummen bis 20.000,00 € wäre man bereit, alle Einträge zu vernichten. Es ist davon aus zu gehen, dass er dieses in seiner Eigenschaft im Inkassodienst auch versucht. Hier einige Einträge : http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/016056786545

Wem das passieren sollte sofort Strafantrag bei der Polizei stellen.

[modedit by Hippo: Bitte in Postings keine Klarnamen schreiben]


----------



## Antiscammer (11 November 2011)

Der Monsieur war doch schon in der Abofallen-Abzocke tätig. Der hat den Hals noch nicht voll.


----------

